# Hong Kong Registered AirMail in Mexico??



## pepe1705 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, I am going to buy a Ez-Flash Vi in ShopTemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , but
The DHL and UPS are so many expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , so I decide to
use the Hong Kong Registered AirMail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I am from mexico, 
and i dont know if i can use that service, to San Luis Potosi,
Mexico. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you can tell me, i will be happy haha LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THX


----------



## pepe1705 (Apr 25, 2010)

Someone can tell me plz??
I have to buy it now for a gift
of my children

THX


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 25, 2010)

You should check out the information on the website itself.
http://shoptemp.com/pages/Shipping-Methods.html#1

This is the section you want:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Hong-Kong Registered Airmail*
> 
> The Hong-Kong Registered Airmail method is similar to the method above: your order is shipped normally. Again delays vary from 2 to 5 weeks depending on your country of residence.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't have to worry about receiving your package.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2010)

You just get a tracking number. It's delivery world wide, but with the extra 2 bucks, you get a tracking number.


----------

